# Hello from Taiwan



## yes850301 (Dec 28, 2021)

Hey there,
my first post on VI-CONTROL
and I am from Taiwan
Learning some skills and looking for some nice plugins here
Sorry for my poor English 
But Im glad to see u all


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 28, 2021)

Your English is quite good, @yes850301--welcome to VI-Control, and congratulations on your first post.
What kinds of music do you compose and/or like to listen to?


----------



## DJiLAND (Dec 28, 2021)

Nice to meet you.
I really wanted to go to Taiwan this year, but COVID-19 is not calming down. Cool night markets and food...I hope I can visit next year.


----------



## yes850301 (Dec 28, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Your English is quite good, @yes850301--welcome to VI-Control, and congratulations on your first post.
> What kinds of music do you compose and/or like to listen to?


Thanks anyway 😭
I used to prefer Korea Hip hop
Now I listen to all kind of music just want to dig more about how producers make all the elements together and how they treat with vocals😃


----------



## yes850301 (Dec 28, 2021)

DJiLAND said:


> Nice to meet you.
> I really wanted to go to Taiwan this year, but COVID-19 is not calming down. Cool night markets and food...I hope I can visit next year.


Hey iLAND 
Nice to meet u 😃
If u come to Taiwan please let me know
I think I could recommend some nice places and food 😆
Hope we all get through this COVID situation ： ）


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Dec 28, 2021)

lets go Taiwan ! ... Welcome ...


----------



## holywilly (Dec 28, 2021)

I'm also from Taiwan, welcome to VI-C @yes850301


----------



## yes850301 (Dec 29, 2021)

Jackdnp121 said:


> lets go Taiwan ! ... Welcome ...


😆😆 Thanks Jack


----------



## yes850301 (Dec 29, 2021)

holywilly said:


> I'm also from Taiwan, welcome to VI-C @yes850301


lol OK I got ur pm @@ Glad to know this


----------



## Cheezus (Dec 29, 2021)

I love Taiwan! I've been twice, wanted to go again this year but, well, covid. Welcome!


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 30, 2021)

Welcome to ViC.
Another big fan of Taiwan here 
You’re in Taipei ?


----------

